# legal status of "made in" tags in UK



## sphericalcat (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, folks.

Does anybody know whether you are legally required to provide a "made in" tag. 

The reason I ask is this. I've just received a consignment. Very happy with the garments, apart from one detail: the "made in" tag. I don't have any issue with the country of origin (Turkey, as it happens), but it looks a bit cheap and nasty and is exactly the kind of tag that is likely to cause itching. It is separate from the size and care instruction tags, so my question is, is it legal to remove it just remove it? Come to think of it, is it a good idea? Is its absence likely to make the customers suspicious?

Thanks,

Pavel


----------



## sphericalcat (Aug 21, 2009)

PS. Found this

Labelling Requirements — SFEDI

but it's not very helpful.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I think that if you process a thing in the UK you can put 'made in UK' on it i.e. Asda selling Parma ham, Bernard Matthews turkeys being bred in Hungary and killed in the UK. If not EVERYTHING would be labelled 'made in China'.


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

i was wondering the same also

I recently bought an Amplkified Swarovski Tee and noticed that neither on the garment nor attached tags was there mention of where it was made - the tee had alot of detailing so was v curious about this!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It should state country of origin somewhere!


----------

